# Systemzusammenstellung für Web; Office; LoL ; minimale Videobearbeitung (Magix)



## Badez (14. Juni 2016)

*Systemzusammenstellung für Web; Office; LoL ; minimale Videobearbeitung (Magix)*

Im Anhang ist mein Zusammengestelltes System für insgesamt ~420€ (nein das war Zufall 
Eine gute AMD Graka kaufe ich am Ende des Monats noch einem Kumpel ab. (Readon HD 6950)
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch eine Empfehlung für einen Monitor, dieser solle sich im 100€ Raum halten.

Wie oben schon gesagt möchte ich den PC nur für Web, Office ein bisschen LoL und selten auch mal für Videobearbeitung nutzen (Magix, wem es was sagt). Ja zur Videobearbeitung ist er jetzt nicht sonderlich geeignet aber ich denke mit normalen HD-Material sollte er schon klar kommen, da es sich nur um einfaches zusammencutten handeln wird und keine großen After effect Projekte 

Also denkt Ihr, dass das System so in Ordnung ist oder könnte man noch irgendwo Einsparungen machen ohne dabei dramatisch auf Leistung zu verzichten z.B. beim Netzteil damit kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so sehr aus, ob das vielleicht schon zu viel Watt ist oder nicht. Oder vielleicht ist der PC schon allgemein zu overratet für die Sachen, die ich damit vorhabe.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.

PS: Externe HDD habe ich noch...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2016)

Also, wirst auf KEINEN Fall 3 Lüfter brauchen. Einer reicht völlig, im Gehäuse ist ja auch einer dabei. Für nen Büro-PC wäre sogar insgesamt nur einer genug, der hinten die Luft rausbläst, und der CPU-Lüfter supportet den Luftzug dazu noch weiter. VOrne wird frische Luft dann allein durch den Druckunterschied eingesaugt. Zudem hat das Mainboard eh nur zwei Lüfteranschlüsse (plus den für den CPU-Lüfter), d.h. wenn du die Lüfter nicht konstant per Netzteil mit Strom betreiben, sondern vom Board auch in Abhängigkeit von der PC-Temperatur steuern lassen willst, dann wären mehr als zwei Lüfter ohnehin keine so gute Idee.

Ich würde aber, weil das Board auch 1x 4Pin PWM für Lüfter hat, einen anderen Lüfter nehmen. zB  den hier be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500

Beim RAM mal beim Shop nachsehen, ob der 1,5V hat. Das sollte der haben.

Und beim Netzteil: das reicht dicke aus, auch 300W wären genug, allerdings kommt ja noch die Grafikkarte dazu. Daher würde ich kein noch günstigeres nehmen. 


Fürs Videoediting ist der Griff zu einem i5-4460 schon okay. Da hast du im Vergleich zu ner CPU für 100-120€ oder gar nur 40-60€ klare Vorteile. Und für eine AMD R9 wäre eine schwächere CPU als der i5 auch nicht gut, denn eine R9 muss ja mindestens eine R9 270X sein, die ist schon recht ordentlich und würde auch aufwenidgere Games noch packen.


----------



## Badez (14. Juni 2016)

Top schon mal danke!
Das mit den Lüftern habe ich gar nicht gemerkt danke auch dafür 
RAM hat 1,5 bis 1,6V passt also auch. Hier wird mir empfohlen, dass die 8GB RAM nur mit einem 64-Bit Betriebssystem richtig funktionieren... kann ein 32-Bit System nicht den gesamten RAM "anzapfen" oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

Ach ja, die Grafikkarte, wie sich nun herausstellt, ist eine Radeon HD 6950, aber LoL wid die ja auch locker schaffen.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Monitor. Was haltet ihr von Curve-Bildschirmen? Bringen die echt was, also Schonung für das Auge, oder ist das nur Marketingstrategie?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> Top schon mal danke!
> Das mit den Lüftern habe ich gar nicht gemerkt danke auch dafür
> RAM hat 1,5 bis 1,6V passt also auch. Hier wird mir empfohlen, dass die 8GB RAM nur mit einem 64-Bit Betriebssystem richtig funktionieren... kann ein 32-Bit System nicht den gesamten RAM "anzapfen" oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


 ja, aber du wirst ja wohl nicht ein 32Bit-Windows installieren wollen, oder? ^^






> Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Monitor. Was haltet ihr von Curve-Bildschirmen? Bringen die echt was, also Schonung für das Auge, oder ist das nur Marketingstrategie?


 Schonung fürs Auge hab ich da noch nie gehört - das Curve ist eher für das Feeling, mittendrin zu sein. Es kann aber sein, dass das - weil es "natürlicher" ist, etwas schonender ist. Aber IMHO sind da Faktoren wie zB Blaulichtanteil deutlich wichtiger. Und Du hast aber bei so einem Curved.Monitor bei gleichem Preis sicher nicht die gleiche sonstige Qualität wie bei einem gleichteuren normalen Monitor. Ich persönlich würde eher einen normalen nehmen, zumal es curved zu erschwinglichen Preisen nur von Samsung gibt, die in letzter Zeit vom Bild&co etwas nachgelassen haben. Was willst du denn ausgeben? 


Ach so, eines noch: das Mainbaord hat nur PCie 2.0-Standard. Das ist zwar nicht schlimm und macht fast nichts aus, aber es KÖNNTE mit ner neuen Grafikkarte, die vlt mal holst, Probleme geben. Du könntest aber auch das hier nehmen ASRock B85M-HDS R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badez (15. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, aber du wirst ja wohl nicht ein 32Bit-Windows installieren wollen, oder? ^^



Nope, war nur aus interesse halber 

Das mit dem Mainboard stimmt natürlich, danke dafür!
Bei dem Monitor hatte ich an 100-150€ gedacht, sollte mindestens 5ms oder weniger haben und natürlich das richtige Panel.
meine letzten beide Monitore waren die Acer G246HYLbid mit denen ich jetzt nicht ganz zufrieden war. 
sollte halt ein normaler 24 Zoller, den man neigen kann, sein.

Nochmal zur Graka: würde die auch overwatch packen? Muss ja nicht alles auf ultra sein, aber meine flüssigen FPS und einigermaßen gute Auflösung sollte schon drin sein, oder sollte ich da besser gleich zu einer besseren Graka greifen? die Array


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2016)

Also, curved für den Preis ist eh nicht. Und neigbare Monitore sind so weit ich weiß auch sehr selten in den "unteren" Preisklassen...  reicht auch höhenverstellbar? 


Wegen der Grafikkarte: eine GTX 960 wäre sicher 50% schneller, die Frage ist das nur, was DU brauchst. Wenn Du die 6950 von einem Kumpel bekommst: kannst du die vlt mal testen, ob sie Dir reicht, und dann entscheiden? Was soll die überhaupt kosten?


----------



## Badez (15. Juni 2016)

Die von meinem Kumpel würde ich einfach so kriegen (kriegt der mal was dafür spendiert )
Also die einzigen Spiele die für mich momentan interessant sind, sin LoL und Overwatch. Für LoL wird sie allemal reichen nur bei overwatch bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Aber probieren geht über studieren ^^ werde mal gucken ob es passt, wenn nicht kann ich auf dem Mainboard ja problemlos nachrüsten.

Nochmal danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> Die von meinem Kumpel würde ich einfach so kriegen (kriegt der mal was dafür spendiert )
> Also die einzigen Spiele die für mich momentan interessant sind, sin LoL und Overwatch. Für LoL wird sie allemal reichen nur bei overwatch bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Aber probieren geht über studieren ^^ werde mal gucken ob es passt, wenn nicht kann ich auf dem Mainboard ja problemlos nachrüsten.
> 
> Nochmal danke für die Hilfe !



Also, dann behalt die 6950 erstmal, und FALLS die nicht reicht für die Grafikeinstellungen, die du gern hättest, kannst du ja immer noch nachrüsten. Eine Grafikkarte ist schnell gewechselt


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2016)

Die Zusammenstellung ist eher Suboptimal.
Ich sage dir auch wieso.
Im Spielebereich gehst du bis zu Lol. Was willst da mit einem i5er Intel, gerade wenn du das System rund um eine doch etwas ältere HD 6950 Aufbaust. Würdest du jetzt sagen von der Tonne an Spielen spiel ich auch mal etwas was wirklich Hardware Power braucht, würde ich sagen voll ok, aber dann muss auch eine viel leistungsstärkere Grafik Karte her.
Das andere, du willst auch Videobearbeitung machen. Ich nehme an natürlich zum Aufnehmen für YT.
Die Frage ist, beim Rendern, willst du 2 Stunden warten oder nur 1 Stunde (ist je nach Programm eventuell nicht so krass der Unterschied,wollte aber aufzeigen worum es geht). Beim Aufnehmen, willst noch Luft nach oben haben oder sollen deine 4 Kerne am Limit laufen und damit deine fps nach unten drücken?
Spielt das keine Rolle, nimm den Intel, willst du aber da Vorteile haben hol dir einen AMD 8 Kerner. Der ist gerade in Sachen Bildbearbeitung am einiges flotter als ein I5er und bei der Aufnahme merkst du kaum Unterschiede beim spielen, weil er eben die Power die er für die Aufnahmeprogramme braucht einfach seinen anderen Kernen überlassen kann die er einfach mehr hat. Und zusammen mit der HD 6950 spielt es eh keine Rolle welche CPU du fürs spielen nimmst. Auch später beim Aufrüsten der Graka, der AMD stemmt auch alle aktuellen Spiele in Full HD, entscheidender ist da eben die Graka.
Also,
rein spielerisch liegt der Intel rechnerisch ein wenig vorne. Bei einer HD 6950 allerdings total belanglos. Der Unterschied könnte sich ab einer GTX 970 eventuell minimal bemerkbar machen, könnte. Da kommt es auch wieder auf das Spiel an, wie modern es programmiert wurde.
Bei/mit Aufnahme und dann Video Rendering liegt der AMD dank seiner 8 Kerne ganz klar vorne und das je nach Programm was du verwendest sogar deutlich. Etwas Günstiger ist es nebenbei auch noch. AMD FX 8350 ca. 150€. Board Preise sind in etwa gleich auf. Mit dem AMD könntest du sogar alles auf einmal machen.
Hab das schon mal gepostet, wozu so ein AMD 8 Kerner in der Lage ist.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSgpckRJlp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Einem I5er wäre da schon längst die Puste ausgegangen.


Nachträglich, Overwatch läuft auch mit einer HD 6950 Absolut flüssig.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2016)

Also, da würde ich - wenn AMD - eher zum FX8320E greifen. Denn der Strombedarf beim normalen ist halt auch so ne Geschichte, und im Turbo kommt der 8350E ja fast den normalen 8350 ran, zudem kostet der 8320E nur 120-125€. Oder der 8370E, der kostet so viel wie der 8350, weniger Strombedarf und mit dem Turbo etwas über dem 8350.  Zudem muss man bei den E-CPUs bei der Boardwahl nicht so sehr aufpassen (einige Boards sind ja nur für FX bis 95W TDP geeignet)

Oder haben die E-CPUs klare Nachteile trotz gleichem Takt?


Wenn aber in der Zukunft noch mehr und andere Games gefragt sind, würde ich eher den i5 nehmen. Auch wenn der FX in einigen Dingen schneller ist: ich weiß nicht, ob das bei dem beschriebenen Anwenderverhalten wirklich so wichtig ist. Scheint nicht einer zu sein, der 10 Sachen gleichzeitig macht und ständig aufwendige Videos rechnet usw.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2016)

Der 8370E wäre eine Alternative wenn man die wesentlich geringere Verlustleistung von 95 TDP sieht. Der FX8350 hat da 125 TDP.
Vom Speed her kann er aber nicht ganz mithalten, auch nicht übertacktet, weil er eben auf die 95 TDP gedrosselt wurde, da sind dann eben Grenzen gesetzt. AMD ging da eher den Weg der besseren Effizienz.
Der FX8350 lässt sich locker bis auf 4,5 GHZ ziehen ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu bekommen (anderer Lüfter natürlich vorrausgesetzt, aber da will er ja eh einen externen nehmen).
Da kommt der 8370E nicht ran. Aber wie gesagt, bei dem was er so spielt und nebenbei macht wäre es eine Alternative. Ist nochmals günstiger und die 95 TDP sprechen für sich.
Ich selbst würde aber eher den FX 8350 nehmen, da hat er dann noch die entsprechende Luft nach oben falls er wirklich mal sich eine bessere Graka holt und der dann ordentlich was zu füttern geben will.


----------



## Badez (16. Juni 2016)

Danke Batze für die weitere Anregung!


> Das andere, du willst auch Videobearbeitung machen. Ich nehme an natürlich zum Aufnehmen für YT.


Wenn du jetzt meinst Spiele aufnehmen, dann nein. Nur so eon bisschen GoPro aktion vom ski fahren surfen oder anderen Aktivitäten.
Und soooooviel wie im Video zu sehen gleichzeitig zu machen will ich nun auch nicht. Hatte bei meinem alten Pc den i5-4570 und konnte mit zwei Bildschirmen, für mich auf jeden Fall ausreichend genügende Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen und der unterscheidet sich nun nicht maßgeblich von dem
i5-4460.
Wenn die die etwas ältere HD 6950 nun doch nicht ausreichen würde, kaufe ich mir halt eine  neuere. Eventuell kommt ja auch nochmal ein Spiel raus was mich wirklich reizt.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe soweit!
Mein finales System wird nun vollgendermaßen aussehen: Anhang*

(hätte mir ja mal jemand sagen können, dass mindfactory so viel billiger ist als die Konkurrenz )


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2016)

Wo hättest du denn zuerst bestellen wollen? Es gibt so 5-6 Shops, die immer recht weit oben beim Preisvergleich sind zusammen mit MF


----------



## Badez (16. Juni 2016)

wollte erst bei hardwareversand, dann ist mir aufgefallen das die insolvenz angemeldet haben o: danach zu alternate da bin ich aber bei grob 40€ mehr dabei gewesen als bei MF^^
Ps: was haltet ihr von dem Bildschirm:*LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B

Er soll höhenverstellbar sein hoffe das damit gemeint ist, dass man ihn ein wenig neigen kann.*

nvm. sehe grade, dass er kein TN Panel hat sondern IPS. Eher ungeeignet fürs Zocken.


----------



## Batze (16. Juni 2016)

Hat für den Preis allgemein ganz gute Bild Kritiken bekommen. Also scheint ganz gut zu sein. Habs mal auf Heise so überflogen. KLICK (bissel nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> wollte erst bei hardwareversand, dann ist mir aufgefallen das die insolvenz angemeldet haben o: danach zu alternate da bin ich aber bei grob 40€ mehr dabei gewesen als bei MF^^


 alternate ist schon immer eher einer der teureren läden gewesen, wobei die bei manchen Bauteilen wiederum manchmal sogar die günstigsten sind.



> Ps: was haltet ihr von dem Bildschirm:*LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B
> 
> Er soll höhenverstellbar sein hoffe das damit gemeint ist, dass man ihn ein wenig neigen kann. *


 nein, neigbar ist so weit ich weiß eher eine Seltenheit. Leider ist es schwer rauszufinden welche Monitore denn neigbar sind - da musst du also an sich alle durchgehen und beim Hersteller nachsehen, ggf. nach Bildern mit Seitenansichten suchen, wo das Display auch geneigt zu sehen ist. Oder aber du musst nen Tisch-Monitorhalter besorgen, der so was kann, und dazu einen Monitor mit VESA-Halterungsvorrichtung.




> nvm. sehe grade, dass er kein TN Panel hat sondern IPS. Eher ungeeignet fürs Zocken.


 das gilt nicht mehr - moderne IPS sind inzwischen auch für Gaming problemlos geeignet, wenn sie nicht grad Herstellerangabe 8ms oder mehr als Reaktionszeit haben.


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Juni 2016)

Hey!

Du kannst dir mal den https://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-b2482hd-b1-a1279311.html anschauen, der ist auf jeden Fall neigbar.


----------



## Badez (18. Juni 2016)

PC ist da yippi 
Alles wunderbar bin grade noch am verkabeln und mach alles schick, es gibt leider ein Problem.
Entweder bin ich Blind (+6,5 Dioptrin also eigentlich ja schon) oder das Mainboard ( ASRock B85M-HDS R2.0) hat tatsächlich neben dem CPU kühler Steckplatz nur EINEN weiteren Kühler Steckplatz anstatt zwei.

PS: könnte mir noch einer verraten wofür der CP1 Steckplatz mit den zwei Dingsi (wie auch immer die genannt werden) ist?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> PC ist da yippi
> Alles wunderbar bin grade noch am verkabeln und mach alles schick, es gibt leider ein Problem.
> Entweder bin ich Blind (+6,5 Dioptrin also eigentlich ja schon) oder das Mainboard (ASRock B85M-HDS R2.0) hat tatsächlich neben dem CPU kühler Steckplatz nur EINEN weiteren Kühler Steckplatz anstatt zwei.
> 
> PS: könnte mir noch einer verraten wofür der CP1 Steckplatz mit den zwei Dingsi (wie auch immer die genannt werden) ist?


 Das Board hat in der Tat nur CPU- und EINEN Gehäuse-Lüfteranschluss. Kann man nicht 1-2 Lüfter auch ans Netzteil anschließen? Was du auch machen könntest wäre, nen Adapter zu besorgen, der dann einen Lüfter mit 7V ansteuert, wenn man ihn direkt ans Netzteil dranmacht.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Laut der Beschreibung hat er nur 1 Zusatzkühler Anschluss, was aber meist auch reichen sollte. Solltest du trotzdem Probleme bekommen kannst du aber einen Zusatzkühler immer noch auf einem 12 Volt Anschluss anlegen, das sind die älteren Kabel aus dem Netzteil die eigentlich für die älteren IDE Festplatten da sind/waren. Alle Zusatzkühler laufen auf 12 Volt, nur ist er dann ungeregelt und läuft immer volle Pulle.
Was du allerdings mit CP1 meinst kann ich nicht finden, hab mal hier auf der Beschreibung geschaut, aber CP1 finde ich da nirgendwo.


----------



## Badez (18. Juni 2016)

jap habe einen jetzt  tatsächlich direkt ans netzteil angeschlossen, nur schade dass ich diesen jetzt nicht via Motherboard steuern kann.


----------



## Badez (18. Juni 2016)

> Was du allerdings mit CP1 meinst kann ich nicht finden, hab mal hier auf der Beschreibung geschaut, aber CP1 finde ich da nirgendwo.



Ups Schreibfehler. Meinte das Chassis Intrusion Header (CI1)


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Ach so, ist sowas wie eine Sperre/Alarmmelder für Eindringlinge.
Ist jetzt kein Witz, einige Gehäuse haben so einen Extra Stecker, den kannst du dann da anschließen und wenn einer das Gehäuse öffnen will schaltet sich der PC automatisch ab, oder gibt dem Admin eine Nachricht das da einer rummfumeln will.
Also für den normalen Betrieb zu Hause ohne Belang.


----------



## Badez (18. Juni 2016)

Hey eine letzte Frage noch

Habe kein Laufwerk, deswegen alle wichtigen Treiber auf USB stick gezogen und nun auf dem neuen Rechner in den System32 Ordner geschmissen bzw. unter drivers.

Meine Frage: wie intaliere ich diese nun ? die Dateien sind ja auf dem OC aber unter "Programme und Funktionen" sind die Treiber ja noch nicht richtig installiert.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Treiber kannst du gar nicht einfach so hinschmeißen, die müssen installiert werden. Dazu gibt es immer eine Install .exe Datei.
Du hast doch dein Betriebssystem neu installiert, oder?
Und die Mainboard Treiber liegen auf CD, oder eben jetzt auf deinem Stick, da gibt es immer eine Setup.exe oder ähnliches. Such das mal.


----------



## Badez (18. Juni 2016)

okay ja na klar, danke! Stand grade auf'm Schlauch weil das .exe nicht angezeigt wurde.
So jetzt sollte alles laufen vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Dann mal viel Spass mit deiner neuen Maschine.


----------



## Badez (18. Juni 2016)

Schreibe grade von meinem neuem Rechner 
Er ist ein bisschen laggy und ich weiß nicht warum.

Zum Beispiel kann ich im Browser nicht flüssig scrollen oder, wenn ich ein Fenster per Drag nach oben zum Rand ziehe und los lasse, damit das Fenster zum Full-Bild-Modus wechselt, baut es sich mit Verzögerung und ein wenig abgehackt auf.

Alle wichtigen Treiber sind installiert das kann man ausschließen.
Woran ich so denke ist:
-Nutze nur die onBoard GPU weil ich die andere Graka noch nicht habe. vielleicht liegt es daran??
-Monitor? denke aber eher nicht.
-Habe windows noch nicht aktiviert, da noch nicht gekauft. Lassen die es bei der Testversion vllt. extra ein wenig langsamer laufen, damit man sich schnellstmöglichst die Vollversion holt?


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Also jetzt nur für Browser und so sollte die Graka das aber spielend schaffen.
Hast du für die Onboard GPU auch Treiber, weiß selbst nicht was da so rumwerkelt.
Und Windows, von wegen Testversion hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.
Am Moni wird es auch nicht liegen.
Mehr fällt mir da im Moment nicht ein.
Also ich selbst kenne das Problem nur wenn ich selbst System neu aufsetze und die Graka Treiber sind noch nicht richtig installiert, dann hab ich manchmal auch so etwas und dann auch vor allem eine niedere Auflösung.


----------



## Badez (19. Juni 2016)

Treiber sind installiert auch die onboard CPU das ruckelige aufbauen der Fenster bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht denn deine Auslastung aus, also CPU, GPU Speicher usw.
CPU und Speicher kannst du mit Windows Task Manager anschauen. Für die GPU am besten MSI Afterburner, wobei ich jetzt aber nicht weiß ob das Tool auch mit solch einer Internen GPU funktioniert, denke aber schon.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> Schreibe grade von meinem neuem Rechner
> Er ist ein bisschen laggy und ich weiß nicht warum.
> 
> Zum Beispiel kann ich im Browser nicht flüssig scrollen oder, wenn ich ein Fenster per Drag nach oben zum Rand ziehe und los lasse, damit das Fenster zum Full-Bild-Modus wechselt, baut es sich mit Verzögerung und ein wenig abgehackt auf.
> ...


 also, du hast von Grund auf neu installiert und auch auf der Mainbaord-Hersteller-Website ALLE aktuellen Treiber runtergeladen und installiert? Auch die für die Intel-Grafik?

Am nicht aktivierten Windows kann es nicht liegen, und die interne Grafik ist mehr als schnell genug - vlt fehlt halt doch ein Treiber, denn ich kenne ein arges Ruckeln bei Fällen, in denen nur ein Standard-Grafiktreiber genutzt wird.


----------



## Badez (10. Juli 2016)

Moin Leute,

System lief bis  vor 2 Stunden einwandfrei, bis ich die Graka meines kumpels eingebaut habe...

Der Sound funktioniet nun nicht mehr.  Habe schon gefühlt 10 Foren und  zich andere Artikel gelesen  wo es auch um das gleiche Problem ging "nach Grafikkartenwechsel kein Sound mehr" , aber keine der da vorgeschlagenen Lösungen hat mir geholfen.
Unter Sestemsteuerung> Sound  wird mir nun  statt meinen  Lautsprechern auch noch ein  Digitalaudio (HDMI) angezeigt. Da meine Grka per HDMI  am Monitpr verbunden ist  sie damit gemeint?
Bei dem alten Reiter "Lautsprecher" steht nun das er nicht engeschlossen sei habe schon 2 andere kopfhörer sowohl vorne als auch hinten in die Audiobuchse gesteckt trotzdem nicht er sie nicht an.  
Treiber von  Realtalk und von  "high definnition audio gerät" (was mir im Geräte manager angezeigt wird) habe ich auch schion neuinstaliert. 
und  ja habe  den Sound unter Windows nicht ausgestellt -.-


----------



## Batze (10. Juli 2016)

Geh mal ins Bios und schau nach ob deine internen Sound Sachen noch aktiv sind. Ich kenne das zwar nur von nVidia, aber da hat ein aufspielen eines Treibers mir einfach mal im Bios den kompletten Sound deaktiviert.
Das Digital Audio kommt eben daher weil über HDMI eben das Audio Signal zum TV/Moni weitergeleitet wird, deshalb ist bei Grafikkarten mit HDMI eben das noch als Zusatz da.
Wenn aber alles korrekt ist, sollte man über Systemsteuerung/Sound/Wiedergabegerät zumindest da auswählen können.
Aber schau erstmal ins Bios.


----------



## Badez (10. Juli 2016)

hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen im Bios hatte ich schin nachgeschaut, aber trotzdem danke ^^ und ja im BIOS war es sogar deaktiviert nach dem ich es aber aktivierte ging es immer noch nicht...
und per Systemsteuerund>Sound>Wiedergabegerät sind alle auswahlmöglichkeiten bis auch Digital HDMI ausgegraut.... 

Edit:  dort steht halt, dass  (die Boxen in diesen Fall) nicht angeschlossen seien obwohl sie es sind, deswegen denke ich dass irgendwas mit den Audipaneln vorne und hinten nicht stimmt. Wie gesagt im Bios habe ich die aber schon wieder aktiviert , Treiber usw. auch neuinstaliert...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Installier auch mal ANDERE Treiber des Boardherstellers, die du online findest, und nicht nur die für Audio - vlt sind die vorhandenen Treiber ja eh nicht mehr die neusten?

Das vordere Audiopanel hatte vorher aber auch funktioniert? Vlt hilft es ja auch, den Verbindungsstecker vom Panel zum Board mal zu lösen?


----------



## Badez (10. Juli 2016)

Mhh  das Problem trat ja auf  seit dem die neue Graka drinn ist.  Was genau meinst du mit  Verbindungsstecker?
habe  so ein Programm drüber laufen lassen der von alleine die Graka erkannt hat und mirt dann den dementsprechenden Treiber vorgeschlagen hat, aber werde einfach mal manuell andere ausprobieren und berichten was sich getan hat.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> Mhh  das Problem trat ja auf  seit dem die neue Graka drinn ist.


 es KÖNNTE halt sein, dass die Treiber der Graka sich mit veralteten anderen Treibern irgendwie in die Quere kommen... da kann es seltsame Sachen geben, ich hatte zB auch mal einen Fall mit Grafikfehlern im Game, und die Lösung waren neue Soundkarten-Treiber... ^^



> Was genau meinst du mit  Verbindungsstecker?


 WENN das Audio-Frontpanel an sich funktioniert, dann muss es mit einem Kabel mit dem Mainbaord verbunden sein. Das geht dann innerhalb des Gehäuses vom Panel zum Board an den Anschluss "Audio HD" oder so - schau mal ins Boardhandbuch, dann weißt du, wo der ist. Es gibt nämlich auch noch nen USB-Stecker ebenfalls fürs Frontpanel, das ist aber ein anderer Anschluss am Board.



> habe  so ein Programm drüber laufen lassen der von alleine die Graka erkannt hat und mirt dann den dementsprechenden Treiber vorgeschlagen hat, aber werde einfach mal manuell andere ausprobieren und berichten was sich getan hat.


 ich würde nicht irgendwelche Programme für so was nutzen. Die Karte ist von Nvidia, also gehst du zu nvidia.de und sucht da die passenden Treiber. Das Board ist zB ein Asus H97M Pro, dann gehst du zu Asus, gibst H97M pro ein und schaust bei dem Board im Download/Support-Bereicht. So macht man das


----------



## Badez (10. Juli 2016)

ne ne die  Graka war von AMD,  das hatte ich auch zu erst vor und den Grafiktreiber dne ich intalieren wollte hat mir auch das Programm vorgeschlagen... mal gucken probiewre  trotzdem ein paar andere aus.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> ne ne die  Graka war von AMD,  das hatte ich auch zu erst vor und den Grafiktreiber dne ich intalieren wollte hat mir auch das Programm vorgeschlagen... mal gucken probiewre  trotzdem ein paar andere aus.


 ja, dann halt bei amd.de die Treiber für die Grafikkarte runterladen


----------



## Badez (11. Juli 2016)

So am Treiber liegt es   nun definitiv  nicht.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Lautsprecher (siehe Anhang)  nicht angeschlossen sind (angeblich).
und der AMD HDMI Output gibt halt kein  Ton von sich. Und ja das Kabel ist in der richtigen grünen Buchse...
Das Problem besteht seit dem Einbau  der Graka.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2016)

Irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht, also Standart Lautsprecher wird bei dir gar nicht angezeigt. Es müsste selbst Angezeigt werden wenn kein Kabel angeschlossen ist.Damit du weißt was ich meine hier mal ein Pic wie es bei mir ausschaut, ist zwar eine Extra Sound Karte, aber das spielt keine Rolle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint so als ob Windows die Soundkarte von dir gar nicht drin hat.


----------



## Badez (11. Juli 2016)

Mhh kann mir das auch nicht erklären, ich mach den rechner einfach nochmal auf, vielleicht habe ich ja beim Einbau der Grafikkarte irgend einen Stecker rausgezogen..


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> Mhh kann mir das auch nicht erklären, ich mach den rechner einfach nochmal auf, vielleicht habe ich ja beim Einbau der Grafikkarte irgend einen Stecker rausgezogen..


 das ist der große Scheiss bei diesen Onboardsound-"Erkennungs"Buchsen... an sich kann eine Audio-Buchse nämlich gar nicht so einfach erkennen, ob etwas drinsteckt - das wird über Tricks gemacht wie zB Widerstandsveränderungen, aber wenn da mal was unerwartetes zwischenfunkt, könnte das aus dem Ruder laufen... Vlt. hilft es, wenn du mal was ganz anderes anschließt, zb normale Kopfhörer? Oder die Lautsprecher ausschalten, abstecken, anstecken und wieder einschalten? Oder die eingeschalteten Lautsprecher ab und anstecken?


----------



## Badez (11. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist der große Scheiss bei diesen Onboardsound-"Erkennungs"Buchsen... an sich kann eine Audio-Buchse nämlich gar nicht so einfach erkennen, ob etwas drinsteckt - das wird über Tricks gemacht wie zB Widerstandsveränderungen, aber wenn da mal was unerwartetes zwischenfunkt, könnte das aus dem Ruder laufen... Vlt. hilft es, wenn du mal was ganz anderes anschließt, zb normale Kopfhörer? Oder die Lautsprecher ausschalten, abstecken, anstecken und wieder einschalten? Oder die eingeschalteten Lautsprecher ab und anstecken?



Alles schon gemacht und zwar bestimmt 2x  ^^ habe echt schon 5 verschiedene Geräte bzw. Kopfhörer angeschlossen...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> Alles schon gemacht und zwar bestimmt 2x  ^^ habe echt schon 5 verschiedene Geräte bzw. Kopfhörer angeschlossen...


  nur mal zur Nachfrage, weil der Thread ja schon recht lang ist: wenn du die alte Grafikkarte wieder reintust, bleibt das Problem bestehen? 


und teste mal, ob es im abgesicherten Modus von Windows geht. Und/oder mit einer Knoppix-CD.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2016)

Das mit Knoppix und der anderen Graka und so ist ne gute Idee, das mit Windows im Abgesicherten Modus wohl eher nicht, weil im Abgesicherten Modus eh nur wichtige Systemtreiber geladen werden und keine speziellen Sound/Graka Treiber und damit der Sound eh nicht ginge, oder hat sich da bei W10 etwas geändert?

Ansonsten würde ich mal folgendermaßen vorgehen.
Deinstallier deinen Grafiktreiber, vollständig, genauso wie deinen Soundkartentreiber, und zwar komplett über Windows/Systemsteuerung/Programme und Funktionen.
Danach Rechner Neu starten und sofort ins Bios gehen und schauen ob immer noch alles eingeschaltet ist. 
Dann weiter zu Windows und sehen/Warten was Windows an neuen Geräten findet und was Windows da an eigene Treiber installiert und ob etwas funktioniert.
In die Systemsteuerung/Geräte-Manager gehen und schauen ob Windows da alles korrekt anzeigt. Da *muss *auf jeden Fall irgend ein Eintrag stehen, entweder korrekt oder mit Ausrufe Zeichen falls Treiber fehlen.
Sollte so aussehen, also statt Creative (was meine Extra Sound Karte ist) steht da eben ein anderer Name bei dir, aber es muss was stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie sieht es denn da momentan bei dir aus? Sind da irgendwo Gelbe Ausrufe Zeichen?

Sollte da irgend etwas nicht stimmen, dann schauen was fehlt und Treiber nachinstallieren. Da würde ich erstmal die von der Mainboard CD nehmen, also bei Sound und den Sachen.
Rechner neu booten.
Und jetzt erst versuchen den Graka Treiber zu installieren, aber bitte den von der AMD Home Page (Und nicht über irgendein komisches Tool) und du kannst bei dem Treiber auch diverse Features Auswählen, und wähle da bitte mal nur den eigentlichen Grafik Treiber aus, alles andere kannst du abwählen. Zumindest den HDMI Auditreiber weglassen, ich denke das wird nämlich dein Problem sein.
Rechner neu booten und schauen ob was Explodiert.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das mit Knoppix und der anderen Graka und so ist ne gute Idee, das mit Windows im Abgesicherten Modus wohl eher nicht, weil im Abgesicherten Modus eh nur wichtige Systemtreiber geladen werden und keine speziellen Sound/Graka Treiber und damit der Sound eh nicht ginge, oder hat sich da bei W10 etwas geändert?


 das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau, aber ich ging davon aus, dass dann ein Standardtreiber genommen wird - falls nein, dann hat man halt 1x 2-3 Min vergedeutet durch das nichts bringende Booten


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2016)

Standart Treiber ja, aber z.B. im Fall Grafik eben nur VGA oder sowas. Deshalb ja auch abgesicherter Modus um eben Probleme mit Hard- Software zu umgehen. Es wird nur das aller nötigste geladen, noch nicht mal diverse Netzwerk Sachen oder so werden geladen, also Internet ist auch nicht, außer du aktivierst das speziell.


----------



## Badez (10. August 2016)

So hatte momentan etwas mehr zu tun und konnte mich deswegen nicht mit dem Problem beschaffen.

Habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass  er das Audiosignal an meinem Bildschirm sendet da kommt laut dem Pegel auch was an, das Problem ist, dass der Bildschirm garkein Audioausgang  hat.
Aber wenn ich den Bildschirmaudio treiber deaktiviere funktioniert der Sound garnicht mehr. (rotes X vor Symbol)
ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter und bin verzweifelt...

wenn  sich ein vertrauenswürdiger  User bereit erklärt mir per  teamviewer  weiterzuhelfen wäre ich mehr als dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2016)

Badez schrieb:


> So hatte momentan etwas mehr zu tun und konnte mich deswegen nicht mit dem Problem beschaffen.
> 
> Habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass  er das Audiosignal an meinem Bildschirm sendet da kommt laut dem Pegel auch was an, das Problem ist, dass der Bildschirm garkein Audioausgang  hat.


 das war ja an sich klar, denn da wird ja laut Deinem Screenshot der AMD HDMI Output verwendet, das ist ja eben der HDMI-Anschluss 

Das Problem ist halt, dass das doofe Board einen Stecker erkennen WILL und dabei versagt, weil angeblich nichts drinsteckt, obwohl doch was angesteckt ist. Kannst du das nicht per Rechtklick auf den Eintrag "Lautsprecher" vlt manuell aktivieren? Als "Standardausgabegerät" einstellen?


----------



## Spiritogre (11. August 2016)

einfach mal den Soundtreiber richtig neu installieren, ggf. erst mal im Gerätemanager den alten Treiber löschen, in der Regel findet Windows nach einem Neustart eh sofort das "neue" Gerät.


----------



## Badez (14. August 2016)

> einfach mal den Soundtreiber richtig neu installieren, ggf. erst mal im Gerätemanager den alten Treiber löschen, in der Regel findet Windows nach einem Neustart eh sofort das "neue" Gerät.



Schon zwei mal gemacht.



> Das Problem ist halt, dass das doofe Board einen Stecker erkennen WILL und dabei versagt, weil angeblich nichts drinsteckt, obwohl doch was angesteckt ist. Kannst du das nicht per Rechtklick auf den Eintrag "Lautsprecher" vlt manuell aktivieren? Als "Standardausgabegerät" einstellen?



ebenfalls schon probiert.


----------



## Badez (9. November 2017)

Nabend zusammen 

Wenn Ihr euch mein System von Seite 1 mal anguckt sieht man ja recht schnell, dass ich nicht die beste Graka verbaut habe und man beim RAM auch noch aufrüsten könnte.
ganz konkret es geht um das Spiel PUBG. Momentan spiele ich es auf niedrigster auflösung Shadow, details ect, ultra niedrig und trotzdem  mit umwerfenden 20 FPS xD
Demzufolge leibt der Spielspaß aus. Da es in meinem Freundeskreis jetzt aber alle zocken und ich das Spiel auch richtig genial finde, wollte ich  die oben genannten Sachen Graka,RAM aufrüsten mein Gehäuse sowie das Mainboard und die CPU ist immer noch das selbe.

Mein problem:

Ich steige bei der neuen AMG RX reihe nicht so durch, ebenfalls habe ich keine Ahnung ob es beim Arbeitsspeicher auch wichtige Merkmale zu berücksichtigen gibt...

Mein festgesetztes (aber nicht finales) Budget beträgt 400€
Soll also keine High End Graka ect. sein. Ich möchte nur dass z.B. PUBG flüssig läuft mit einer Grafik Einstellung bei der man auch mal länger als 20. Spielen kann ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Beste Grüße 
Badez


----------



## Spiritogre (9. November 2017)

Für die 400 Euro (oder auch etwas weniger) bekommst du eine gute Grafikkarte, die für PUBG geeignet ist. Anderes kannst du da nicht sinnvoll aufrüsten, schon gar nicht mit so einem Budget.


----------



## Badez (9. November 2017)

Ja soweit bin ich auch 
außer, dass ich halt 8 statt 4 GB Ram haben möchte, da ich schon manhcmal Fehlermeldungen kriege, dass der Speicher nicht ausreiche.

Die Frage wäre ja jetzt zu was man da greifen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2017)

Badez schrieb:


> Ja soweit bin ich auch
> außer, dass ich halt 8 statt 4 GB Ram haben möchte, da ich schon manhcmal Fehlermeldungen kriege, dass der Speicher nicht ausreiche.
> 
> Die Frage wäre ja jetzt zu was man da greifen sollte.


 also, für 400€ wäre eine AMD RX 580 das Maximum. Die kostet ca 240€ mit 4GB RAM und die Variante mit 8GB RAM ca 290€ aufwärts. Im Frühjahr kostete letztere noch 240€, aber durch die "Miner" sind die Karten im Preis gestiegen. Die hier zB https://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-580-armor-8g-oc-v341-064r-a1609967.html?hloc=de

Eine AMD-Karte für mehr als 300€, aber maximal 400€ gibt es nicht. Die AMD Vega 56 SOLLTE zwar zu dem Preis zu haben sein, aber auch da gibt es Engpässe, so dass eine im Standarddesign für 420€ das "günstigste" ist. https://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-vega-56-8g-v803-877r-a1682120.html?hloc=de

In beiden Fällen ist eine Karte von nvidia bei ähnlicher Leistung etwas günstiger (GTX 1060 6GB bzw. GTX 1070), da die nicht so sehr unter dem Mining-Boom leiden.


----------



## Badez (10. November 2017)

letzte Frage:

Würden die AMD oder NVIDEA (mal gucken was es schlussendlich wird) denn überhaupt ins Gehäuse passen? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus dass die ein wenig größer sind.
und wird mein Netzteil auch keine Macken machen? weil mehr Leistung = mehr Strom bedarf ect.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. November 2017)

Die normalen neuen Karten sind eigentlich genauso groß wie die alten und sie verbrauchen auch weniger Strom als Grafikkarten von vor ein paar Jahren. Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn du da jetzt absolute High-End Karten reinknallst, die könnten größer sein und ein wenig mehr Strom verbrauchen aber die liegen ja eh nicht in deinem Budget.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2017)

Vielleicht nenn mal das genaue Modell deiner Karte, oder miss nach, wie lang die ist und wie viel Platz dann "vorne" noch wäre.


----------

